
Four reasons we don’t apply the 80/20 rule - llambda
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/02/03/obstacles-to-applying-pareto-rule/
======
markokocic
As any other rule, 80/20 rule has to be broken if it doesn't apply to current
situation. No rule should be obeyed blindly.

